# axolotl in a planted tank



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i think this lizard looks really cool but would it be okay in a planted aquarium?


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

I've kept these in my classroom, they are neat. I don't think they'd work well in a planted tank, however. They get up around a foot long and are pretty clumsy swimmers. They would probably tear up a lot of plants. They also need to be kept at slightly lower temps than we usually use for planted tanks.


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Lizard? They are clutsy as heck, I can't imagine most plants could stand that abuse, tho I'm sure a few might work.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

i have a friend who tried, it would pull all the plants out as it would running around the tank, 

maybe if you have a tank that already has very well rooted in with just smaller plants so the axolotl would feel the need to pull it as he walled by you might beadle to get away with it


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I had a planted tank with axolotls for a few years. They are quite easy swimmers but sometimes they suddenly have an attack or something and then can mess your tank quite up. Long rooted plants will stay fine, like crypto's, Nomaphila sp. vallisneria, but it is very hard to keep a carpet of glosso in the ground for example. So pick long rooted and it will be no problem. 

Good luck!!


----------

